# Hello All....Again!



## Robynne (Jul 16, 2010)

Hello All!

I'm not exactly a newbie here, as I've been here before, but under the username Robyn, instead of Robynne. Long story short i forgot my password and couldn;t be bothered to retrieve it, so I made a new acount. Thing wasI then had to retrieve the password for my gmail cuz i couldn't use my normal email...In conclusion, recovery of sed password would have been quicker.

Anywho, I'm back to the mantid forum for a little while as I'm buying my friend a mantis for her birthday. Once she has this one, it will up the number of pets in her house to twnety three. I won't list them all less I bore you but, that is the reason I'm back here for a little bit.

Sorry for having such a tediously boring introduction, but i'm saving me creative writing juice for an english draft due this tueday.

Ta-ta for now,

Robyn


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 16, 2010)

Welcome?




Maybe welcome back would be more appropriate! Glad you're back in the forum!


----------



## Rick (Jul 17, 2010)

Welcome back. Why not try to PM Peter and see if he can't get your old info back.


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Jul 17, 2010)

Welcome again.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 18, 2010)

howdy!


----------



## ismart (Jul 19, 2010)

Welcome back!


----------



## revmdn (Jul 20, 2010)

At least you're back on


----------

